# Unterschiede zwischen der Corsair AXi und der HXi Netzteilserie



## Bluebeard (20. März 2015)

Die Unterschiede zwischen der AXi und der HXi Serie im Vergleich

Schaut euch unseren informativen Blog-Post an, um näheres zu den Unterschieden zwischen der AXi und HXi Netzteilserie zu erfahren. Bei Fragen, könnt ihr diese gerne direkt hier stellen. Wir werden diese gerne beantworten.


----------

